

Money - michaelty
http://xkcd.com/980/huge

======
southpolesteve
Average net worth of US Senator: $13,400,000

Average net worth of US representative: $4,900,000

Before looking at this chart, I had a vague notion that senators and
representatives are better off than the average american. Turns out they are
WAY better off.

